# Forum About Russia Politics  Как пилят в России

## Ramil

Вот здесь, на лишь ОДНОМ частном примере строительства Трубопровода ВСТО(Восточная Сибирь - Тихий Океан), желающие могут ознакомиться с масштабами грандиозного распила бюджетных средств.  Навальный - Как пилят в Транснефти 
Кто-то ещё обвиняет Гайдара и Ельцина в разворовывании страны? Это дети, по сравнению с "эффективными управленцами", пришедшими им на смену. 
В общем-то я не предлагаю обсуждать прочитанное здесь. Те, кто живёт в России, и так всё знают и понимают. Я предлагаю обсудить, а сколько ещё виться этой верёвочке и к чему, в конечном итоге, это может привести. 
Честно скажу, что даже в середине 90-х годов я не думал, что страна находится в таком безнадёжном положении как сейчас. Тогда было плохо, но была какая-то надежда на лучшее. Сейчас надежда пропала. Глядя на незыблемость этой системы и на количество вовлечённых ресурсов, понимаешь, что уже ничего сделать нельзя.   

> ...запланированы (или уже идут) новые мегагиперпроекты. 
> Вот некоторые:
> - на "Северный" и "Южный" потоки выделены 650 млрд рублей
> - на вторую часть ВСТО - 400 млрд
> - Самит АТЭС - 300 млрд
> - Сколково - 100 млрд
> - Олимпиаду - 1 трлн рублей.
> и т.д.  *И ОНИ СНОВА ВСЕ УКРАДУТ!*

----------


## Crocodile

> Союз стоял на трёх силовых китах: партии,  армии и кровавой гебни тайной полиции (МВД - была и  есть подчинённая структура, не имеющая серьёзного политического веса). В  результате развала Союза власть узурпировали [бывшие] партийцы  (Ельцин). Результат - коррупция. Как только те насосались и разленились  их [магически] сменили тайные полицаи (Путин). Результат тот же. И в том  и в другом случае власть строилась и реализовывалась по бывшим  отработанным каналам и принципам. А теперь подумай вот над чем: и ты, и  Рамиль и некоторые другие нормальные ребята не видят другого варианта,  кроме как "посадить тех, кто на самом верху". Полагаю, что и реальные  пацаны и иже с ними думают так же. А теперь внимание - вопрос! (БУММММ!)  За одну минуту вам предстоит назвать ту силу, что вечно хочет правды и порядяка, и вечно ломает кучу дров которая сменит тайных полицаев, как только они разомлеют от количества съеденного. МИНУТА! (Пииииии!)

   ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ramil

У меня всё чаще возникает желание забить на всё и свалить отсюда. И пусть остаётся ЕдРо, "Наши", нефтяники, гэбня и продолжают иметь эту страну как хотят. Населению уже, видимо, всё равно.

----------


## Crocodile

> У меня всё чаще возникает желание забить на всё и свалить отсюда. И пусть остаётся ЕдРо, "Наши", нефтяники, гэбня и продолжают иметь эту страну как хотят. Населению уже, видимо, всё равно.

  О! Вопреки общему настрою месье собрался за колбасой?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> О! Вопреки общему настрою месье собрался за колбасой?

 Нет, не за колбасой. Колбаса у меня и здесь есть, более того, думаю, что "там" у меня колбасы будет меньше. Скорее, от всеобщего п...ца. Пока ещё можно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Нет, не за колбасой. Колбаса у меня и здесь есть, более того, думаю, что "там" у меня колбасы будет меньше. Скорее, от всеобщего п...ца. Пока ещё можно.

  Так это и есть за колбасой. Мы же уже это обсуждали. Можно сформулировать "для будущего детей", если нравится. Смысл не изменится. Тем более, что, как ни крути, для всех оставшихся это всё равно будет "за колбасой".

----------


## Basil77

Рамиль, что случилось? Ты заговорил в терминах либерастов? (По-крайней мере по сведениям Луркмора это они называют Россию "этой страной"). Хотя, если честно, мне в последнее время тоже не по себе от масштабов всего этого и от того, насколько на мнение людей власть кладёт большой болт (или считает полными дебилами, которые всё схавают, что кажется более вероятным).

----------


## Ramil

> Так это и есть за колбасой. Мы же уже это обсуждали. Можно сформулировать "для будущего детей", если нравится. Смысл не изменится. Тем более, что, как ни крути, для всех оставшихся это всё равно будет "за колбасой".

 Ну, если так, может и за колбасой. Другое дело, что я как тот старый еврей, вопрошающий "а у вас нет другого глобуса?"
А скорее -- из предчувствия того, что в стране тихонечко складывается классическая революционная ситуация. Ещё чуть-чуть, и низы будут не мочь, а верхи уже не хотеть. Оказаться посреди этого, если честно, желания нет, потому что, см сюда.

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, что случилось? Ты заговорил в терминах либерастов? (По-крайней мере по сведениям Луркмора это они называют Россию "этой страной"). Хотя, если честно, мне в последнее время тоже не по себе от масштабов всего этого и от того, насколько на мнение людей власть кладёт большой болт (или считает полными дебилами, которые всё схавают, что кажется более вероятным).

 Каюсь, поминул "эту страну", по большей части уже потому, что "моей страной" я этот п..ц, называемый Российской Федерацией, уже назвать не могу. Это страна путиноидов, газпромов, едры, "наших", и прочей швали. )))

----------


## Crocodile

> А скорее -- из предчувствия того, что в стране тихонечко складывается классическая революционная ситуация. Ещё чуть-чуть, и низы будут не мочь, а верхи уже не хотеть. Оказаться посреди этого, если честно, желания нет, потому что, см сюда.

 Ясненько и весьма знакомо. НО! Опыт крo.. предыдущих поколений показывает, что август 91-го эта бодяга не всегда заканчивается плачевно так как намечалось. Разумеется, полную гарантию может дать только страховая компания. Тем более, что колбаса-то, как известно, бывает с привкусом.

----------


## Ramil

Этот привкус мне хорошо известен, много друзей и знакомых "нахрумкались" досыта и поделились впечатлениями.  А вот в то, что подобная, как ты выражаешься, "бодяга" закончится хорошо, уж извини -- не верю.

----------


## Crocodile

> Этот привкус мне хорошо известен, много друзей и знакомых "нахрумкались" досыта и поделились впечатлениями.  А вот в то, что подобная, как ты выражаешься, "бодяга" закончится хорошо, уж извини -- не верю.

  Вот и я не верил. Однако, получилось так, что те, кто нахрумкались чуть позже, нахрумкались чуть меньше. Никогда не знаешь.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот и я не верил. Однако, получилось так, что те, кто нахрумкались чуть позже, нахрумкались чуть меньше. Никогда не знаешь.

 Ну честно, ты хотел бы вернуться? Или даже не так, тебе когда-нибудь хотелось вернуться?

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну честно, ты хотел бы вернуться? Или даже не так, тебе когда-нибудь хотелось вернуться?

  Нет. Всё-ж таки колбаса (при некоторых усилиях) может иметь почти тот вкус, который захочешь. Что радует. А в Бесколбасье колбасы нет даже если ты там родился и прожил всю жизнь. И дети твои обречены на бесконечные эксперименты по разведению колбасы. Оно мне надо?

----------


## Ramil

> Нет. Всё-ж таки колбаса (при некоторых усилиях) может иметь почти тот вкус, который захочешь. Что радует. А в Бесколбасье колбасы нет даже если ты там родился и прожил всю жизнь. И дети твои обречены на бесконечные эксперименты по разведению колбасы. Оно мне надо?

  ::  Вопросов больше не имею, Ваша честь. Что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## Crocodile

> Вопросов больше не имею, Ваша честь. Что и требовалось доказать.

  Подождите, сторона истца. А Вам приходилось общаться с теми, кто всё-таки вернулся? Может для начала соберёте все мнения?

----------


## Ramil

> Подождите, сторона истца. А Вам приходилось общаться с теми, кто всё-таки вернулся? Может для начала соберёте все мнения?

 А я что, говорил, что кто-то вернулся? Что-то пока я таких не встречал. Даже "нахрумкавшись", они предпочитали остаться там.

----------


## Crocodile

> А я что, говорил, что кто-то вернулся? Что-то пока я таких не встречал. Даже "нахрумкавшись", они предпочитали остаться там.

  А вот я был знаком с теми немногими, что помыкались-помыкались пару лет и свалили обратно. Дальнейшее развитие событий мне правда неизвестно. Но, в основном, это были люди с экзотическими специальностями (например специалист по разведению семян) и/или с трудностями с языком больше обычного. В любом случае у них была своя правда, с которой трудно спорить.

----------


## Ramil

Может быть, есть и такие. Мой же случай более прозаический. Есть какие-никакие профессии, есть и куда податься. Пока же сижу, смотрю, что происходит. Людьми здесь овладел какой-то пофигизм, апатия. Может и правда волнами какими-то облучают. Вот и этот, казалось бы, скандал, после которого на западе полетели бы многие головы, так и останется пустой болтовнёй, забавной новостью на пару дней.
Они будут продолжать пилить, продавать сибирь китайцам, вводить 60 часовые рабочие недели, поднимать налоги, крышевать бизнес, уничтожать малые города, чтобы согнать всё население в 20 крупных городов, а населению будет всё равно. Все махнут рукой и пойдут дальше, покрутив у виска, глядя на тех, кто ещё пыжится, кричит что-то. По телику будут крутить новости о том, что всё хорошо, что вертикаль власти укрепляется, что газпром опять наше всё, что ещё несколько лет и заживём ещё лучше, а стадо баранов послушно будет слушать и верить.

----------


## Crocodile

> [...] есть и куда податься.

 Есть какие-нибудь намётки?

----------


## Ramil

> Есть какие-нибудь намётки?

 Франция, Германия, Финляндия или Испания. Но хочу в Новую Зеландию, единственное, что останавливает -- далеко, хотя, с другой стороны, это же и привлекает. )))

----------


## BappaBa

> Каюсь, поминул "эту страну", по большей части уже потому, что "моей страной" я этот п..ц, называемый Российской Федерацией, уже назвать не могу. Это страна путиноидов, газпромов, едры, "наших", и прочей швали. )))

 Наверное, примерно так же говорили уезжавшие из Совдепии. =) 
А что мешает просто собраться и уехать?

----------


## Ramil

> Наверное, примерно так же говорили уезжавшие из Совдепии. =) 
> А что мешает просто собраться и уехать?

 Наверное, инертность и утешающая мысль, что пока ещё не всё совсем плохо. Но по большей части -- родители, которых я не могу оставить.

----------


## delog

Сейчас вовсю идет попил на .рф доменах. Меня вообще поражает, что уже даже в открытую, на всеобщем обозрении, пилят бабло, и всем все ясно и понятно, но никто ничего не делает, да и не может в принципе. Видимо из-за этого и всеобщий пофигизм - все понимают, что для того, чтобы что-то сдвинулось с места, надо навешать пару десятков пендалей направо и налево, обойти с десяток всевозможных инстанций, н-ное количество раз выслушать в свой адрес не очень приятные вещи (в лучшем случае без матов), возможно получить по роже пару раз, и только после этого, может быть, кто-нибудь понесет минимальное наказание, а если наказание будет максимальным то 100%, что досталось оно козлу отпущения. Нужно ли еще что-нибудь добавлять? Это в общем-то очевидные вещи для всех, кто живет в России. 
З.Ы. Я, кстати, не понял метафоры про колбасу.   

> А что мешает просто собраться и уехать?

 Экономическая тюрьма. Люди в город другой уехать не могут, не говоря уже про страну. Ну что касается меня, то мне еще пару лет долг родине отдавать. Потом надо собрать деньжат на новую квартиру и билет в один конец. Очевидно честным трудом этого сделать не получится.

----------


## Ramil

> З.Ы. Я, кстати, не понял метафоры про колбасу.

 В эмиграции не всё так, как казалось до того, как уехал.

----------


## Ramil

Но мы отвлекаемся, всё же, мне интересно, кто как думает, к чему приведёт сложившаяся ситуация в России?
Под сложившейся ситуацией я имею ввиду сосредоточение абсолютной власти в руках правящей клики, казнокрадство в астрономических масштабах и полный пофигизм населения? Будут ли люди и дальше терпеть (или не замечать) то, что происходит? И если не будут, то в какие форме может вылиться народное недовольство?

----------


## BappaBa

> Но мы отвлекаемся, всё же, мне интересно, кто как думает, к чему приведёт сложившаяся ситуация в России?
> Под сложившейся ситуацией я имею ввиду сосредоточение абсолютной власти в руках правящей клики, казнокрадство в астрономических масштабах и полный пофигизм населения? Будут ли люди и дальше терпеть (или не замечать) то, что происходит? И если не будут, то в какие форме может вылиться народное недовольство?

 Лично я в данный момент поддерживаю "сосредоточение абсолютной власти в руках правящей клики", ибо из всех политиков предпочитаю Путина, как меньшее из зол. За ним есть подавляющее большинство. Остальные настолько ничтожны, что при их приходе к власти, либо не будут пользоваться вообще никакой поддержкой населения (как ЕБН в конце 90-х), либо страна поделится на несколько лагерей, и вот тогда предпосылки к гражданской войне могут появиться. Сейчас, имхо, более вероятны какие-нибудь религиозные и национальные столкновения.
Что касается "казнокрадства в астрономических масштабах", то пока не доведут людей до состояния 90-х (не выплачивая пенсии и зарплаты), никто по этому поводу особо париться не будет, имхо. Live and let live! Несмотря на всё, в моем районе впервые с конца 80-х начали делать капитальный ремонт домов, за три года поменяли все теплотрассы проложенные еще при большевиках, расширяют дороги, копают подземные переходы, чтобы убрать светофоры, строят новый мост, ну а в магазины вы сами ходите - видите =)
=) Рамиль, у меня тоже такие настроения появляются после захода на сайт Уха или просмотра новостей СТС, а потом по сторонам посмотришь, с друзьями посидишь, и вовсе всё не так уж у нас мрачно. Не все еще хорошие люди свалили за колбасой  ::

----------


## Basil77

Я в этом отношении согласен с ВарраВой. Как услышишь очередную новость про распил, крышевание, продажу лицензий и.т.п., так сразу появляются мысли, схожие с теми, что у Рамиля. Но я тоже считаю, что всё не так безнадёжно. Ситуация схожа с Америкой 30х годов или с Италией 70х. Они же в итоге смогли её переломить, мы, я считаю, тоже рано или поздно сможем. Но всё таки хотелось бы, чтобы рано, нежели поздно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Наверное, инертность и утешающая мысль, что пока ещё не всё совсем плохо.

 - Ну что, Матроскин, поедешь ко мне жить?
- Я бы поехал, кабы один был. А корова моя? Хозяйство? Запасы на зиму?
- А ты, Шарик?
- Мы лучше останемся. Ты лучше сам к нам приезжай. На каникулы.   

> в какие форме может вылиться народное недовольство?

 Ни в какие. Народное недовольство традиционно принято игнорировать или разгонять. Ты лучше подумай вот о чём. Как обычно работают эти ребята: первый раз нахрапом и неудачно (август 91-го), второй раз по науке и неудачно (15% в 96-м), а в третий раз (???) - с умом и как нужно (PROFIT!!!). Товарищи партийцы их крепко кинули, а особистов они кожей не переваривают. А содержат их, по слухам, сейчас чуть лучше бомжей. Вешать они будут, наверное, на столбах и партийцев и особистов. За растраты и распилы. Под общее одобрение. Такие дела.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Ну хорошо, сейчас пруха, и нефть с газом вроде опять в цене. А долбанёт опять? Стабфонда больше нет. Про него никто и не вспоминает больше. Т. е., как я и сказал, пока нас есть чем кормить. Дай бог, чтобы так и продолжалось. Ведь благополучие РФ только кажущееся. Для диверсификации доходов бюджета не делается НИЧЕГО. И если так будет продолжаться, то сколько верёвочке не виться, всё равно наступит он. А что начнётся, когда бюджетникам снова перестанут выплачивать зарплату? Что начнётся, когда у правительства не хватит денег перекредитовать Сбер, ВТБ и Газпром? А это будет означать, что около половины трудоспособного населения страны останется без работы и средств к существованию.

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, насчёт "сохранения правящей клики как меньшего из зол". Возможно, действительно всё так, как вы говорите, но это результат их нахождения у власти. Оппозиции (нормальной) просто неоткуда взяться. У меня иногда возникает такое чувство, что нашей либерастии платят не из-за рубежа, а из фед. бюджета. Довести до того, что слово оппозиция вызывает стойкий рвотный рефлекс, это надо уметь. Та же йэха работает на Путина, я в этом практически уверен. Выбор у людей небольшой -- либо поддерживать Путина с Медведом, либо оказаться в одних рядах с Лимоновым, Касьяновым, Каспаровым или Зюгановым -- и _ЭТО_ называется оппозицией? Да и что можно сделать, если ЕдРо заползло во все сферы управления государством.
Сам по себе, Путин с Медведом может и не плохи, но что делать с ЕдРой? И в этом состоянии Россия застрянет надолго. ЕдРа будет везде, это будет хуже КПСС в последние её годы. И с этим ни Путин, ни Медвед, ни кто-либо ещё, ничего не смогут сделать.

----------


## Crocodile

> Да и что можно сделать, если ЕдРо заползло во все сферы управления государством. [...] Сам по себе, Путин с Медведом может и не плохи, но что делать с ЕдРой? И в этом состоянии Россия застрянет надолго. ЕдРа будет везде, это будет хуже КПСС в последние её годы.

 Не переживай за едру. Едра - это партия-призрак. Путин - бывший полковник. ("Русские офицеры бывшими не ...") Но ведь где-то есть и генерал? Вот там и происходит настоящая борьба за власть. Из-за которой ВНЕЗАПНО падают вертолёты, роняя перья...

----------


## Crocodile

> Наверное, примерно так же говорили уезжавшие из Совдепии. =)

 Говорили примерно так:  http://www.moskva.fm/artist/%D0%B5%D...B9/song_898027

----------


## Hanna

> Originally Posted by *Basil77*  
>  Рамиль,  что случилось? Ты заговорил в терминах либерастов? (По-крайней мере по  сведениям Луркмора это они называют Россию "этой страной"). Хотя, если  честно, мне в последнее время тоже не по себе от масштабов всего этого и  от того, насколько на мнение людей власть кладёт большой болт (или  считает полными дебилами, которые всё схавают, что кажется более  вероятным).      
> 			
> 				Каюсь, поминул "эту страну", по  большей части уже потому, что "моей страной" я этот п..ц, называемый  Российской Федерацией, уже назвать не могу. Это страна путиноидов,  газпромов, едры, "наших", и прочей швали. )))

 I don't understand exactly what you are saying, but recently I read a pretty shocking comment by a Russian person on a newspaper article that was critisizing healthcare in Russia. The person said something like:   

> _In case you didn't know, Russia is now a right-wing dictatorship that is run by ruthless criminals, big business and the Church. There is very little justice for normal people and many hardworking and competent people can hardly afford a roof over their heads._

  ::

----------


## Sergey A.

Если наступит момент борьбы "внутри", я бы тут же забыл обо всех "за" и "против", пошел бы бороться, голыми или неголыми руками, но пошел бы... 
Тема не раз поднималась. Повсюду. Лично я лишь слышал контр-вопросы: "А за что бороться то? За какую идею?". Ну, ребята-ребятушки, по крайней мере - За себя. За мамку, за папку, за сестрёнку и брата, за жену и детей. За свою мечту. Страха смерти не должно быть, ибо кто не боится её не умирает, духовно - 100 %. Страха наказания, я скорее имею ввиду именно это.
Не забывайте, товарищи, что каждый человек - всего лишь человек. До богов ему далеко. И он не железный, как терминатор. Все эти слизни в штанах и пиджаках, которые нами распоряжаются  - лишь люди, которых за горло схватить в определенный момент получится. 
Всегда буду мечтать, что Россия будет пригодной для *Ж*изни. Где бы я ни был.

----------


## delog

*Hanna*, sad but true... Maybe except church, but I know nothing about religion so I'll not argue. 
Here some quotes by Andre Geim (Russian-born scientist, Nobel prize winner)  

> graphene could have been developed in Russia too, but the chances of its creation were 1 out of 1000 compared to what could have been done abroad

  

> In England I understood that in six months you could what in Russia would take 10 or 20 years in the 90s. And for a researcher who needs equipment, money for research, the working conditions here and there were so different, that there was not even a question of staying or not. Staying in Russia would have been like spending my life tilting at windmills.

 All Russian news agencies had positioned Geim as a Russian scientist when he won the Nobel prize. That made him anger:  

> Are people over there completely insane? I do not hold Russian citizenship, I am a Dutch national.

 No comment...

----------


## Basil77

> I don't understand exactly what you are saying, but recently I read a pretty shocking comment by a Russian person on a newspaper article that was critisizing healthcare in Russia. The person said something like:   _    In case you didn't know, Russia is now a right-wing dictatorship that is run by ruthless criminals, big business and the Church. There is very little justice for normal people and many hardworking and competent people can hardly afford a roof over their heads.  _

 Well, that's basicaly true, I would only replace the word dictatorship (better to say it's a hybrid of semi-democracy and сleptocracy) and would remove Church.

----------


## it-ogo

> I don't understand exactly what you are saying, but recently I read a pretty shocking comment by a Russian person on a newspaper article that was critisizing healthcare in Russia. The person said something like:

 This kind of attitude is typical for Russian middle class of all times. It is hysteria and depression and nothing like civil responsibility. This is the first of the Great Problems of Russia, which are population and infrastructure.

----------


## BappaBa

> Для диверсификации доходов бюджета не делается НИЧЕГО.

 Я вот не очень понимаю, что может в данном случае сделать правительство? Подавляющее большинство наших предприятий давно стали акционерными обществами, и рулят ими новые хозяева. Ты предлагаешь их опять национализировать или заставлять директорат выпускать то, что нужно правительству, а не руководству завода? Выпускать бытовую технику (не закрыв границы) у нас бесперспективно, Южная Азия задавит ценой. Живой пример - опыт Ситроникса. То же самое со шмотьем. Вся эта диверсификация напоминает мне ситуацию с нашим хоккеем и футболом в начале нулевых годов. =) Были многократными чемпионами всего на свете по хоккею, но решили вкладываться в футбол, где ничего толком и не выигрывали. В результате и по футболу на чемпионаты мира и Европы не попадали, так едва и хоккей не потеряли окончательно. Хорошо вовремя спохватились. Имхо, нужно ОЧЕНЬ вкладываться в то, где мы конкурентоспособны: тот же нефтегаз, вооружение, космос, химия, металлургия, зерно - короче, что-то глобальное - на ширпотребе нам не выжить.
ПыСы: ЕдРа, по-моему, вообще ничего из себя не представляет, зря ты беспокоишься, имхо.   

> Говорили примерно так:

 Не, это мягко. Я про ленинскую Совдепию.

----------


## delog

> This kind of attitude is typical for Russian middle class of all times.

 Ну естественно. На что жаловаться-то тем, кто у кормушки сидит?  

> It is hysteria and depression and nothing like civil responsibility.

 Нет дыма без огня. Было бы все хорошо, здесь не было бы этой темы вообще. Насчет гражданской ответственности, о ней можно долго говорить, но в основном все сводится к тому, что рыба гниет с головы. Мне неохота приводить примеры из собственного опыта, да и не люблю я мусолить то, как все плохо.  

> This is the first of the Great Problems of Russia, which are population and infrastructure.

 Ломаем стереотипы? Я-то думал в России две другие проблемы.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Я вот не очень понимаю, что может в данном случае сделать правительство?

 Я объясню -- если взять структуру доходов любого нормального государства, то 70-80% доходов составляет  налог на прибыль и подоходный налог. Почему это не работает в России, гадать не надо -- коррупция. Налоги предприятия не платят потому, что уже заплатили кому-то. Любой более-менее успешный бизнес в России обречён, потому что рано или поздно к владельцу подойдут и попросят отдать его целиком, либо платить "частный" налог. Если у тебя нет прикормленного чиновника, мента или эфэсбешника -- твоё дело -- труба.
Платят все. Практически без исключений. Потому что чиновник практически неуязвим. Есть ли способ это вылечить? Я сомневаюсь. Но это  -- прямая обязанность правительства. Правительство должно обеспечить нормальные условия для предпринимательской деятельности, а на деле -- они просто занимаются дойкой наиболее успешных. Именно поэтому, все, кто заработал более-менее крупные деньги, всеми правдами и неправдами стараются вывести эти капиталы из России. Чиновник приходит на время, несколько лет, не больше. За это время ему надо успеть обеспечить себя и своих детей/внуков, при этом поделиться частью доходов.
Не знаю, будет ли для кого-то новостью тот факт, что чиновничьи кресла продаются. Хотите стать депутатом ГД -- в общем-то недорого -- всего 600 тыс. долларов это стоит. Кормушка эта идёт снизу доверху, угадайте ка, кто наверху? Правильно -- наше правительство. Путин вон, на пару с Берлускони острова покупает, Медведев от Газпрома имеет неплохой откат -- гляньте на фотки его резиденции (в сети были). Честные люди? Не смешите меня. 
Так вот. Правительство (не это, конечно) должно сделать так, чтобы чиновнику было не просто страшно, а ОЧЕНЬ СТРАШНО брать взятки и превышать должностные полномочия, а равно, чтобы и человек, который предлагает взятку, тоже сильно бы боялся это сделать. Пока этого не будет -- ни о каком прогрессе и модернизации речи быть не может.   

> ПыСы: ЕдРа, по-моему, вообще ничего из себя не представляет, зря ты беспокоишься, имхо.

 А зря вы так думаете. Один человек не может управлять страной, короля делает свита. Есть министры, заместители, комитеты, ведомства и т. д. На всех ключевых постах сидят люди, которых на эти должности посадила ЕдРа. Она сейчас ещё только начинает чувствовать свою силу, ещё есть на них управа, но пройдёт несколько лет, и остановить их будет уже нельзя.

----------


## BappaBa

> Любой более-менее успешный бизнес в России обречён, потому что рано или поздно к владельцу подойдут и попросят отдать его целиком, либо платить "частный" налог. Если у тебя нет прикормленного чиновника, мента или эфэсбешника -- твоё дело -- труба.
> Платят все. Практически без исключений.

 Офигеть! Ты про большие корпорации или про малый бизнес? У меня масса знакомых в небольших фирмах, человек 5-10, но никому не платят. Что интересно, даже пожарные года два не заглядывают. =) А налоги да, пытаются уменьшить. =)

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну естественно. На что жаловаться-то тем, кто у кормушки сидит?

 Дык а с них-то как раз и спросу меньше, как это ни странно. Становой хребет национальных государств Нового времени - как раз средний класс (ака разночинцы, ака мелкая буржуазия).   

> Нет дыма без огня. Было бы все хорошо, здесь не было бы этой темы вообще.

 Есть мнение, что взаимосвязь здесь не столь очевидна, как в случае дыма с огнем. Одно является причиной другого в той же мере, как и другое причиной первого.    

> Ломаем стереотипы? Я-то думал в России две другие проблемы.

 Это те же проблемы, просто я на английский их так перевел.

----------


## Ramil

> Офигеть! Ты про большие корпорации или про малый бизнес? У меня масса знакомых в небольших фирмах, человек 5-10, но никому не платят. Что интересно, даже пожарные года два не заглядывают. =) А налоги да, пытаются уменьшить. =)

 Я про крупных. Мелкие никому не интересны, разве что местному участковому. Именно крупные предприятия платят сейчас какие-никакие налоги (хотя "оптимизируют"). Пока ты мелкий -- с тебя нечего брать. В России нельзя ничего крупного иметь своего -- желающих много. Причём, если в Москве ещё существует какая-то иллюзия того, что всё в порядке, то в остальной России творится порой полный беспредел. 
Один знакомый 4 месяца провёл в тюрьме под следствием, пока его бизнес распиливали местный главный прокурор с бандюками (небольшой город в Зап. Сибири). На дочь другого знакомого средь бела дня напали и избили, а вечером позвонили и попросили согласиться на продажу бизнеса (пром. центр на Урале). В одном нефтяном "городишке", третьего моего знакомого двое суток избивали в СиЗо и требовали подписать признательные показания за "найденные" в его офисе наркотики.
90-е годы закончились только поближе к центрам власти.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Один знакомый 4 месяца провёл... 
> На дочь другого знакомого средь бела дня напали и избили, а вечером позвонили и попросили согласиться на продажу бизнеса (пром. центр на Урале). В одном нефтяном "городишке", третьего моего знакомого двое суток избивали в СиЗо и требовали ...

 Наверное, все эти деятели смотрели "Сопрано". Там мафия подобными методами оперирует.

----------


## Hanna

_I don't think that increased "democracy" is necessarily the solution to anyones problems. It doesn't look like it did anything for Russia in the 1990s! Not sure if it even needs to be the ideal for the whole world + some of the countries that "preach" it, should implement it properly at home before they try to force it onto others... Also, it took a century to build it in most of Western Europe and it's still far from perfect. _ 
After learning more about Russia over the last year and a half, my view is: 
The thing that seems so depressing about the situation in Russia is that a small group of people have all the power (money and political) and do as they please; while normal people struggle to get by and have no say about what policies and decisions are made.  According to my Russian text book, lots of middle class people even have to hold two jobs, like; be an accountant and work in a shop at the same time.  
Somehow it seems more shocking to me, that this happens in Europe, in a country that was at least in theory, trying to build a communist utopia. Now instead, everyone is cynical and apathetic about the political situation.  
I think things went wrong when the USSR was dissolved and public property was sold off too fast and too cheaply.  *
What do you think about the approach that Belarus took (Lukashenka's idiosynchrasies aside...)? Did they do anything "right" that Russia and Ukraine could have done? Or do you think it's too oppressive and old-style socialism there?*

----------


## Crocodile

> Лично я лишь слышал контр-вопросы: "А за что бороться то? За какую идею?". Ну, ребята-ребятушки, по крайней мере - За себя. За мамку, за папку, за сестрёнку и брата, за жену и детей. За свою мечту. Страха смерти не должно быть, ибо кто не боится её не умирает, духовно -  100 %. Страха наказания, я скорее имею ввиду именно это.

 А всё-таки можно чуть поконкретнее? Вот подняли тебя с кровати решительной командой, навешали кевлара, в руки сунули калаш. Плотный полковник в шрамах и ожогах перед строем кинул короткую речь - есть гады, рушат Россию, порешим мудаков, ребятки? Так точно!!!!! И в пекло. А с другой стороны та же картина. Только парень не из Орехово-Зуево, а из Звенигорода, да полковник чуть в другой форме. Айда "за дедов, за хаты, за родимый край!" За свою мечту! За Жизнь в России. Лишь бы не умереть духовно. А дальше - как в жизни: ранение, ампутация. И у того паренька из Звенигорода тоже. И вот проходит 10 лет. Сидите вы оба на скамейке на мизерную пенсию. А полковники те уже давно помирились и всё поделили, да и нежатся каждый в своей вилле в полный рост. Может, лучше сначала подумать перед тем как голыми и неголыми?

----------


## Ramil

Да, главный вопрос России был сначала "Что делать?", потом "Кто виноват?", похоже сейчас, главным вопросом ставится "Кого бить?"
Вот уж воистину "Вот бы всем хорошим людям собраться, да и убить всех плохих людей." :-S

----------


## Sergey A.

> А всё-таки можно чуть поконкретнее? Вот подняли тебя с кровати решительной командой, навешали кевлара, в руки сунули калаш. Плотный полковник в шрамах и ожогах перед строем кинул короткую речь - есть гады, рушат Россию, порешим мудаков, ребятки? Так точно!!!!! И в пекло. А с другой стороны та же картина. Только парень не из Орехово-Зуево, а из Звенигорода, да полковник чуть в другой форме. Айда "за дедов, за хаты, за родимый край!" За свою мечту! За Жизнь в России. Лишь бы не умереть духовно. А дальше - как в жизни: ранение, ампутация. И у того паренька из Звенигорода тоже. И вот проходит 10 лет. Сидите вы оба на скамейке на мизерную пенсию. А полковники те уже давно помирились и всё поделили, да и нежатся каждый в своей вилле в полный рост. Может, лучше сначала подумать перед тем как голыми и неголыми?

  
Вы не совсем поняли, что я хотел сказать. Стараюсь выражаться "по-мягче", поскольку обычно вслед идёт как раз такое непонимание, либо обвинение в экстремизме.
Я не про подчинение какому-либо генералу, сержанту, а про бутылку с горючкой внутри, придавленную тряпкой.
Крокодил, все вокруг думают, боятся последствий. Именно поэтому, я до сих пор без девушки, жены, детей. 
Нет смысла "играть" в здоровую ячейку общества здесь. Практически все мои родственники уже живут в США (читал про ваш поход за колбасой). Я еще не вырвался, продолжаю в очередной раз уповать на dvlottery. Но разговор не об этом. 
Вернемся к бутылке с тряпкой. Единственный страх - родители, как же так, сынок то рос, тратили деньги, душу вкладывали в сына, а он взял и погиб за какую-то идею. Не должно быть этого страха. Не должно. Нужно быть мужчиной. Даже девушка может быть "мужчиной", если умеет принимать правильное решение, не затрачивая длительного времени на обдумывание, боятся "наступить пяткой на острую железку". Я хожу по улицам и смотрю на своих ровесников(таких же, по сути, молодых людей). Казалось бы это то поколение, которое получило джинсы, Шварцнеггера по телевизору, музыку, тяжелый естественный отбор путём героина. Но нет. Теперь это походы в ночные клубы на мамины и папины деньги(вместо той же работы), kidadult-изм, подобие учёбы. Предел мечтаний - потрахаться, когда надо, машину купить, гулять и веселиться. 
Для всех них - я больной, хромой, с этими гитарами, флейтами в руках, с моими "закидонами". Я больной, ненормальный.
Как в какой-то теме обсуждалось, здесь же, - тела в организме поглощают антитела, которые в меньшем количестве. 
Работа на дяденьку, тётеньку, честная выплата налогов, честное лицо, получестная улыбка(стараешься, да, стараешься же ведь быть человеком), честная учёба. И, врдруг, ОП! Надлом. Надлом настроения, которое строится годами, надлом психики. Неважно чем. Вроде как "ущипните меня, чтобы проверить, не сплю ли я?". Ни что из перечисленного не должно останавливать меня идти и бороться за себя. Ничто. Это ничего не стоит, поверь. Это всего лишь игра, в которую мы играем. 
Посмотрим, как заговорят, когда в ближайшие 2-3 года возьмут и не выплатят зарплаты бюджетникам, остановится транспорт, вода, газ. Я, если что, знаю, что буду делать. Не буду сидеть в квартире и ждать, когда же там подачу возобновят. Или ждать, что мою квартиру придут "чистить", вынося остатки, пока происходит неразбериха в городе, России. Нужно уметь представлять силу из себя одного. Не быть социальной тряпкой.

----------


## Ramil

Так в том-то и дело, что когда "всё остановится" бить пойдут кого попало, кто под руку подвернётся. Действительно виновных достанут едва ли, так как до Лондона не дойдут (а они все там будут).

----------


## Crocodile

> Я не про подчинение какому-либо генералу, сержанту, а про [...] Нужно уметь представлять силу из себя одного. Не быть социальной тряпкой.

  Едрёна ЕдРа!! Я случайно не на 150 лет назад в прошлое попал на заседание Народной Воли?!!!!

----------


## Eric C.

> I think things went wrong when the USSR was dissolved and public property was sold off too fast and too cheaply.

 "Public property" in USSR meant property of the small group of dictators, and "selling it off" was one of the greatest things that were to be done.   

> *
> What do you think about the approach that Belarus took (Lukashenka's idiosynchrasies aside...)? Did they do anything "right" that Russia and Ukraine could have done? Or do you think it's too oppressive and old-style socialism there?*

 Belarus didn't ever take that "approach". The H-Hour is coming up and I hope after it the real "takers" will meet what they deserve.

----------


## Ramil

> "Public property" in USSR meant property of the small group of dictators, and "selling it off" was one of the greatest things that were to be done.

 ...stealing it off you mean? Basically they 'sold' it to themselves.

----------


## Dimitrio

Господа, вы превращаете этот форум в филиал эмиграча. Учтите, Кровавая Гэбня уже едет убеждать вас, что в России всё хорошо.

----------


## Crocodile

> Господа, вы превращаете этот форум в филиал эмиграча. Учтите, Кровавая Гэбня уже едет убеждать вас, что в России всё хорошо.

  Толстому троллингу - _¡No pasarán!_  ::

----------


## Dimitrio

*Crocodile,*  элементарно обидно за державу. Был бы я троллем - разве упомянул бы я двач?) Кроме того, я состою в Единой России.

----------


## Crocodile

> *Crocodile,*  элементарно обидно за державу. Был бы я троллем - разве упомянул бы я двач?) Кроме того, я состою в Единой России.

  Точно тролль.  ::  А я - израильский головорез на оккупированных Израилем арабских территориях и секторе Газа.  ::

----------


## Dimitrio

*Crocodile*, ну вот и познакомились.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> *Crocodile*, ну вот и познакомились.

  ::

----------


## it-ogo

А что, в "особенностях модернизации" в целом неплохое выступление было - сделал вид, что не прочитал статью и стал ее интерпретировать так, что легко можно было ткнуть. Это провоцирует, да. Но переборщил: изобразил полного тормоза, которого переубеждать совсем бесполезно. Это уже плохо - с такими дискутировать не хочется. Надо подставляться только в одном пункте, а не в нескольких, а прочий текст должен быть поинтеллектуальнее. Вот тогда бы, наверно, пища пошла.

----------


## Crocodile

it-ogo, я бы хотел записаться к Вам на курс Общего Троллеведения. Скажите, а на семинар ходить обязательно или можно курсовую сдать?  ::

----------


## Ramil

На этом форуме троллю голодно... Бывает пища, конечно, но в основном англоговорящая. )))

----------


## Dimitrio

Палюсь, палюсь. Но стараюсь.
Тем не менее, хотелось бы увидеть ваши контр-аргументы.

----------


## Ramil

> Палюсь, палюсь. Но стараюсь.
> Тем не менее, хотелось бы увидеть ваши контр-аргументы.

 Против чего? Вы, собственно, никаких аргументов, кроме как "за державу обидно" не высказали.

----------


## Crocodile

> Тем не менее, хотелось бы увидеть ваши контр-аргументы.

----------


## it-ogo

> it-ogo, я бы хотел записаться к Вам на курс Общего Троллеведения. Скажите, а на семинар ходить обязательно или можно курсовую сдать?

 Н-да, батенька, процедура забыта давно и крепко. Выполнение курсового проекта, как правило, планируется на следующий семестр после прослушивания курса лекций (с которым обычно совмещается и курс практических/семинарских занятий) и сдачи соответствующего экзамена. Таким образом, допуск к выполнению курсовой получается после сдачи задолженности по лекционному курсу. То есть, в терминах системы образования, превращение крокодила в полноценного тролля предваряется процедурой усекновения хвоста.

----------


## Dimitrio

*Crocodile,* искренне не понял, что вы хотите сказать.

----------


## Crocodile

> Н-да, батенька, процедура забыта давно и крепко.

 Что есть - то есть.  ::   *Dimitrio*, Вы верите в реинкарнацию?  ::

----------


## Dimitrio

Нет, не верю. Вы на что-то на намекаете?)

----------


## Crocodile

> Нет, не верю. Вы на что-то на намекаете?)

 Я намекаю на то, что Его Высокоблагородию Таксу не может быть места в одной партии с Волочковой.  ::

----------


## Sergey A.

Крокодил, не путай. Я - отдельное лицо, сугубо-наблюдающее, нежели выступающее по этим вопросам. Ты - победитель этой темы. Ибо моих аргументов недостаточно. Чем их меньше, кстати, тем легче принимать решения в определенной ситуации. Вместе со мной на форуме подруга Amiticia, которая является филологом !без пяти минут! с красным дипломом. Не скрываю, да и видно, наверное, кто у меня в друзьях. Просто оставили пару постов, не успели написать больше, новенькие. Надеюсь моё саморазоблачение не отпугнёт её. Пришли сюда учиться, а не плясать, подпоясавшись, с мандалинами. Жалею даже, что влез в раздел Политики.
Извиняюсь, конечно, за оффтоп.

----------


## Lampada

Ой, не надо Амитисию отпугнуть! Нам так часто не хватает филолога...

----------


## Ramil

> Я намекаю на то, что Его Высокоблагородию Таксу не может быть места в одной партии с Волочковой.

 Няня, я у них поел!

----------


## Crocodile

> Жалею даже, что влез в раздел Политики.

 The thing is I started to participate in Politics threads some time back just to improve my written English. With time it's been transformed to myself writing in both languages, so it's kind of defeats the purpose a little, but I guess it's ok. I don't write Russian a lot, so it helps me brush my Russian as well. It's not like MR is a political forum or something like that, it's more about discussing something interesting in a language of your choice in an attempt to improve it.  ::  ::

----------


## Dimitrio

Ну вот не надо думать, что пингвины плохие. Тукса у нас сейчас очень любят, Lenta.ru: Технологии: Российская национальная ОС появится в 2011 году

----------


## delog

> Жалею даже, что влез в раздел Политики.

 А я когда влезаю в раздел политики или религии, потом всегда жалею, независимо от того, кто кого перетроллил. И какого черта постоянно суюсь, понять не могу  ::   

> Тукса у нас сейчас очень любят, Lenta.ru: Технологии: Российская национальная ОС появится в 2011 году

 Не буду сейчас холиварить по поводу осей, просто хочу в очередной раз обратить внимание на формулировку "*Российская национальная* ОС", а также *Российский* лауреат нобелевской премии Андре Гейм, *российские* мобильные телефоны (мэйд ин чайна), российский, российская, российское... Это что, гипноз?

----------


## Ramil

Простите, а что российского будет в этой "Российской национальной ОС"? ))) Я-то, вот, на Bolgenos большие планы строил... Не напоминает?

----------


## qza

Вот так и пилят, как нельзя кстати  :: . Интересно, что будет дороже для кармана налогоплательщиков (ну или трат их природных ресурсов), лицензии "виндуса" или "новая" разработка на базе бесплатного ядра, прикрытая лживыми речами о национальном продукте? Затем можно туда и само население подтянуть, запретив доступ в госструктуры с компьютеров, не оснащённых "РН-ОС"  :: .
Меня, как налогоплательщика, всегда интересут ТОЛЬКО один вопрос, сколько моих средств это съэкономит, моих налогов. Съэкономит - делайте хоть звездолёт, не съэкономит - в тюрьму таких национал-опер-система-строителей  :: .

----------


## Ramil

Не сэкономит. Потому что:
1) Нужен межведомственный комитет для анализа проблемы
Под это дело нужен бюджет и штат
2) В каждом ведомстве нужна комиссия для анализа проблемы
Под это тоже нужен бюджет и штат
3) Ведомства или межведомственный комитет будут нуждаться в генеральном подрядчике
Объявляется тендер, распил пошел. Создаются "прослойки", идёт активная покупка "первого места".
4) На местах люди нуждаются в обучении, штатах, оборудовании и пр.
"Наверху" выясняется, что подо что-то бюджет не выделен, а тот что был -- уже распилен.
5) Руководитель межведомственной комиссии делает доклад "о первых успехах" и просит у правительства ещё денег.
Правительство получает откат и выделяет необходимую сумму. Далее см. п. 1, 2 и 3. 
Итерацию повторить, пока в населении про этот нацпроект не поползут анекдоты. 
6) Комиссия по "расследованию действий" комиссии из п. 1 приходит к выводу, что все средства попилили, а продолжать программу нецелесообразно из-за высокой стоимости.
Здесь возможен телесюжет, срывающий покровы, а потом лицо президента или премьера, грозным взглядом окидывающих чиновников, и требующих навести порядок. 
7) Через пару недель начинается очередной гос. проект
С теми или иными вариациями, так происходит практически всегда -- с любыми гос. проектами на любом уровне. И будет продолжаться дальше.

----------


## qza

Тут дело такое, на самом деле сделают всё это несколько человек (возможно даже за границей, т.к. там ответственности больше), но чтобы до них добраться, будет стоять целая кагорта "манагеров" (= тех же чиновников), каждый из которых будет говорить (и получать з/п), что я принимаю участие в нацпроекте, но так как я сам тупой в програмировании (что очевидно), то сам ничего програмировать не могу (мол, если хотите, ругайте меня, я для этого здесь и поставлен), но за ошибки отвечать не должен. Так почти всё сейчас создаётся  :: .

----------


## Ramil

Про текущую российскую власть: «Власть в тротиловом эквиваленте. Хроника царя Бориса». Откровения М. Полторанина / Аналитика / Dymovskiy.name: коррупция в России: новости 24х7 
10 ноября 2010 г. в Москве в здании книжного магазина «Библио-глобус» состоялась презентация книги бывшего первого вице-премьера, министра печати и информации России М. Н. Полторанина. «Власть в тротиловом эквиваленте. Хроника царя Бориса». ( М., Алгоритм, 2010). Как отмечалось на презентации, Полторанин, давний и близкий соратник Ельцина, один из наиболее информированных людей страны, «стал первым из деятелей высокого политического ранга, кто сказал правду о положении в России и истинном облике ее нынешней власти». 
Когда Ельцин был переведен в Москву, он начал смелую борьбу с ее мафией и оторвавшейся от народа партийной бюрократии. Однако затем переродился и лег под новоявленных российских олигархов, сколотивших огромные состояния на расхищении общенародной собственности. В качестве примера Полторанин сослался на Абрамовича. У этого олигарха в собственности многочисленные предприятия, рудники и шахты, включая самую прибыльную из них в Междуренченске, есть даже целый порт Находка. Но *многочисленные компании олигарха, владеющие всем этим, платят налоги со своих доходов по месту своей регистрации в Люксембурге, Путин, хорошо зная об этом, делает вид, что все в порядке*. Не удивительно, что точно так поступают и другие российские олигархи, которым глубоко наплевать и на свой народ, и на свою страну. Они, как и высшие правительственные чиновники, давным-давно заготовили себе «посадочные площадки» на Западе, когда Россия будет полностью разрушена и в ней станет небезопасно находиться.   *Путин с Медведевым стали еще большими, чем Ельцин, прислужниками как российской, так и стоящей за ними всепланетной олигархии.* «Вместе с Ельциным они создали такие порядки, такой страшный монстр, с которым уже ничего не могут поделать, даже искренне пытаясь что-то изменить в лучшую сторону»
Отвечая на вопрос о мотивах действий правящего в России тандема, Полторанин сказал: «И президент, и премьер держат свои деньги в западных банках… Когда они приезжают на «восьмерки» или на «двадцатки», им прямо и бесцеремонно угрожают потерей их денег, если не станут делать то, что выгодно Западу. Начнут упрямиться, в России все узнают об их банковских счетах. 
А если и на это люди закроют глаза, то тогда им будет перекрыт выезд за рубеж, весь мир узнает о злоупотреблениях и преступлениях российских руководителей, их привлекут к международному суду. Короче, сделают то, что совершили с Саддамом Хусейном в Ираке». И российские лидеры поддаются этому давлению». В качестве наглядного примера Полторанин сослался на проводимое по приказу российского руководства уничтожение основы оборонного потенциала страны — ракетных комплексов «Скальпель» и «Сатана», которых нет и еще долго не будет в США: « Американцы боялись их как огня и добились своего, — отметил Полторанин — . Элементарный шантаж, и он действует. 
Полторанин коснулся и прозвучавшего в книге *намека на организацию В. Путиным убийства генерала Л. Рохлина*, готовившего смещение ельциновского режима и сумевшего объединить в этих целях многих офицеров и генералов, в том числе занимавших ответственные посты в тогдашних силовых структурах отметил: «Я не мог сказать прямо, что Путин организовал убийство Рохлина,- сказал он — Сразу подадут в суд и потребуют доказательств. А прямых доказательств, как вы понимаете, у меня нет. Однако вся совокупность достоверно установленных событий и фактов вокруг этого убийства показывают, что это отнюдь не моя «догадка» или вольное «предположение». Решение об убийстве, я знаю точно, принимали на даче в своем узком кругу четыре человека — Ельцин, Волошин, Юмашев и Дьяченко. Хотели сначала поручить Савостьянову, руководителю московского ФСБ, но затем остановились на чекисте «с холодными рыбьими глазами», способному на все. И вряд ли случайно, что фактически *сразу же после убийства Рохлина, главу тогдашнего ФСБ Ковалева ночью подняли с постели и в спешном порядке, всего в течение 20 минут, заставили в соответствии с Указом Президента передать свои полномочия вновь назначенному В. Путину.* И это касалось мощнейшей спецслужбы в мире!.. За какие заслуги? И случайно ли все это?» 
Касаясь реакции на выход своей книги со стороны властей и официальных средств массовой информации, Полторанин охарактеризовал ее как *«глухое молчание»*, что лично для него стало неожиданностью. Он рассчитывал на поток обвинений в «клевете» и «экстремизме». Избрали, однако, тактику «убийства молчанием», что вполне понятно. *Возразить нечего* — против фактов не попрешь, а поднимать шум, привлекать излишнее внимание, еще хуже — кинутся книгу покупать и задавать неприятные для властей вопросы, на которые они не могут ответить. Замолчать выход книги, однако, вряд ли удастся.  
Выступая на презентации, Полторанин подчеркнул, что написал книгу для того, чтобы люди, наконец, задумались о происходящем в России, о ее будущем, о том, «что мы оставляем своим детям и внукам». По его словам «нынешнее всеобщее равнодушие губит страну, если люди не проявят активности и протеста, нам конец. 70 процентов российской экономики уже находится в руках иностранцев, из страны высасывается и перекачивается за рубеж все ценное и полезное. Если так пойдет, в России останутся лишь проржавшие трубы, отходы вредных производств, бедность, нищета и невыносимые условия жизни для большинства людей, которых нагло обманули ограбили и которые давно уже работают на чужого дядю».

----------


## delog

Все знают про недавно введенную барщину Михалкову? Оказалось дурной пример заразителен, пару дней назад министерство культуры вынесло на рассмотрение новый налог в 1% на устройства для работы с текстами – электронные читалки, принтеры, сканеры и т.д. Подробнее>> 
Осталось ввести налог на солнце, луну и воздух. И тогда можно будет праздновать победу, потому что после этого уже точно ничего тупее не придумают.

----------


## Ramil

Класс!  _Алё, это прачечная?_ 
Можно было бы сразу ввести налог на глаза и уши.

----------


## Crocodile

> [...] убийства генерала Л. Рохлина, готовившего смещение ельциновского режима и сумевшего объединить в этих целях многих офицеров и генералов, в том числе занимавших ответственные посты в тогдашних силовых структурах [...]

 Верю.   

> намека на организацию В. Путиным [...] затем остановились на чекисте «с холодными рыбьими глазами», способному на все

 Не верю. Таким людям могут пообещать что угодно, а потом их убирают.    

> И вряд ли случайно, что фактически *сразу же после убийства Рохлина,  главу тогдашнего ФСБ Ковалева ночью подняли с постели и в спешном  порядке, всего в течение 20 минут, заставили в соответствии с Указом  Президента передать свои полномочия вновь назначенному В. Путину.*

 Вряд ли случайно, но рискну предположить, что Путина назначили за другие заслуги. А вот Ковалёв, возможно, полетел именно из-за неспособности предотвратить убийство Рохлина и/или как соучастник [возможного] заговора.

----------


## mishau_

Вброс.  
Доработка портала госзакупок за 778 млн рублей - в 30 больше, чем развитие wikipedia. *
Навальный:*   

> Что я могу сказать. Сайт zakupki.gov.ru , с которым РосПил работает постоянно, может довести до белого каления кого угодно.
> Работает он чудовищно, постоянно регламентные работы. 
> Я вообще не представляю на что потратили 360 миллионов ушедших на "модернизацию" сайта в прошлом году.
> Функционал у него совсем не сложный, а за такие деньги можно было сделать что-то выдающееся.
> Сайт закупок совершенно не соответствует не своему значению, ни деньгам, вложенным в него. 
> Сейчас к уже потраченным 360 миллионам добавятся ещё 778.
> Итого 1 миллиард 138 миллионов рублей.

----------

